# wow 8 new LGD pups



## kikocross (Apr 3, 2011)

my anatolian just had 8 pups from my pyrenees. one didnt make it but wow thats her first little. :leap:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

yAY! pUPPY PICS PLEASE. :leap:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

congrats!! :leap: :leap: PICS A MUST!!!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats on the litter of pups :greengrin: :thumbup:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't wait to see photos!


----------

